# Tough trees (HARD TO KILL) needed



## cat-face timber (Mar 28, 2014)

What trees do you recommend that I can plant in the harsh climate that we have here in Northern Arizona.
Cold in the winter, Hot in the summer, very little moisture.

I have Chinese Elms and they grow good, Arizona Ash does as well.


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 28, 2014)

A visit to your state's dept of forestry or maybe AZ state U or U of AZ should have publications on trees that will be suitable for your location.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 28, 2014)

Very cool Thanks!


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 26, 2015)

Catface, I know this is from last Mar but what did you come up with? Alas another spring is almost upon us an I too need the same info as I'm in Eastern AZ. Same deal, little moisture, poor clay soil and a LOT of wind. That seems to do the most damage, the wind. Do tell please!

Duane


----------

